

Please Review My Startup (Stage 1): Project Management Methodologies - DanielBMarkham
http://project-management-methodologies.net/

======
kevinholesh
Interesting idea but the URL is hard to communicate to someone in real life.
Also it just looks like the top stories are all from Hacker News. Think about
why would someone go to your site rather than the source (HN)? What makes you
different?

~~~
DanielBMarkham
I think maybe you posted this before I was able to get my "before you review"
instructions up.

Unless I hear differently, I'll count this as a "continue to stage 2. Do not
develop along these lines any further because I can't see you adding any value
to the user"

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
kevinholesh
Correct. I didn't see your post. I do say continue to stage 2.

Listen to what jacquesm said and go more off the beaten path. I check Digg,
Reddit and HN occasionally so your site wouldn't be particularly useful to me,
but it could be with a little improvement.

------
jacquesm
Great to see you plugging away at this Daniel, keep it up.

The first stage you seem to have licked, but it would be nice to get a bunch
more sources in them (and a bit further from the beaten path), maybe a way for
people to suggest sources ?

------
johnrob
"Project Management Methodology News

The Top User-Ranked Technology Stories Updated Every 15 Minutes"

Project Management Methodology != Technology. The title and tag line need to
be consistent.

------
DanielBMarkham
Before you review.

I'm only about a week into this thing and I'm a sole developer, so apologies
if the site looks lame.

Goals for stage 1: _Create a set of user-generated content to use as test data
for later stages, Gain experience in the proposed architecture/platform, get
into a release rhythm_

Having said that, to me it looks like an interesting idea for a site: an
overview of all user-generated technology aggregation sites.

I could continue for another week or two, adding things like tracking whether
the scores were increasing or staying the same, user comments, notifications,
more technology feeds, etc. Or I could continue on to stage 2, using this as
test data.

What say you? Continue to stage 2 or is there enough interesting material here
to warrant exploring for another week or two? If you think there's stuff worth
exploring, what specifically would be useful to end users and why?

~~~
dhimes
I vote for stage 2: get the thought prototyped quickly, because that may
crystallize your ideas.

------
earle
I'm just curious how this is a startup? This seems like a neat way to
aggregate some content, but a "startup" should equate to a business,
presumably a potentially profitable one.

------
tdonia
i vote for stage 2 - sure, there's interesting material here and it could be
pushed further as a domain specific idea, but if that isn't your end game then
you should focus on pushing closer to your goal before giving in to
distraction.

------
mun411
very interesting idea. move quickly and choose a good name

